# anyone know this breeder



## floyd (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of or has purchased a dog from Sable Rock Kennels in Minnesota?


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

They have some pretty nice lines. Both American and German.


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

http://sablerockkennels.com/About.htm

Looks good. =)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm liking that they are mixing some SchIII dogs into their American lines! And the fact they have of sables can only be good, right???









http://www.sablerockkennels.com/


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I just glanced , but saw a lot of females, and no titles of any sort. Is this right? or am I missing it
Mary


----------



## bedhogs (Nov 21, 2005)

That seems very correct,Id like to see them do more with their girls... but all in all they appear to health test and work with quality lines.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Quality lines are great.... but, with that many dogs and the lack of titles (guessing that the dogs are not worked) I myself would be hard pressed to "KNOW" the dogs if I had that many. And the lines themselves are quiet different between the dogs.
It looks like someone got some titled males, and a bunch of females from titled bloodlines and now they are breeding.
However, you can not know anything just from a website, so it would be a good idea to check them out in person if looking at one of their pups.
Just my 2 cents.
Mary


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

They started out with American lines, (most were at least shown, some titled) awhile ago and are just now starting into the German lines. I don't know if they plan on working them like the SV does tho.


----------



## Breezy2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi I am new to this and not even sure about a computer. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about VomKammer gsds?they are in N.Y.state also mittlewest in Ill. I am looking for a nice dog for a 6 and 8 year old .The 8 year boy has loved the breed for about 4 years now and we feel the time is right to start looking.I am not sure about bloodlines.How can you study them ? I did have a male gsd years ago and would like a easy male . So all you gsd lovers here I am almost 70 and still willing to put in the time and effort and love .Breezy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I started a thread for you! Just click here and you have one of your own-I am going to add the links to the two kennels. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=898331&page=0#Post898331


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI'm liking that they are mixing some SchIII dogs into their American lines! And the fact they have of sables can only be good, right???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they have a Torsten daughter and he is one of few German show line sables. I really like him. *jealous*


----------



## gswmommy (Aug 21, 2012)

I have some personal experience with this breeder that I would be happy to share. Please contact me for more info! Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like what I see here . 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2007.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

didn't look at the web site-but agree with Maggie the fact that they have sables can only be good lol-not that I have a sable-old thread


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

All right, nice thread bump!


----------

